# What kind of horse trailer would I need?



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everybody! I have a horse of my own and I would like to trailer her to my friends so I can go trail riding with her. I have a 2000 f-150 truck, it is rear wheel drive, I do put bricks in the back of my truck so I can track in the snow more easily. I don't need a big trailer, just something to haul her in. She weighs 700-750lbs and is 11.2hh. What would you suggest for a trailer, that my truck can pull.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

*Two-Wheel Drive*



 The 2000 Ford F-150s with two-wheel-drive and a 5.4-liter engine include a specialty truck, the SVT Lightning F-150. This model has a reduced maximum tow capacity of only 5,000 pounds, despite its high-output engine. The other two-wheel-drive pickups have a maximum tow capacity ranging from 8,300 to 8,800 pounds.



Read more: The Tow Capacity of a 2000 Ford F-150 5.4L | eHow.com The Tow Capacity of a 2000 Ford F-150 5.4L | eHow.com
​


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you have to go to the 2000 ford twoing guide, that truck may pull anywhere from nothing to 8000 lbs.
You must know the engine and the rearend/ the axel code is inside the drivers door. You can google that code. 
Those trucls come standard with a 4.2 liter V-6 or 4.6 V8 or a 5.4 V-8, and all kinds of differnt rear axels. Post your engine and axel code I will look up the MAX rating for you. 
I had a 2000 with the 4.2 V-6. I pulled a 3000 boatr moter trailer with it, but it litterly couldnt get out of its own way and I wouldnt have expected it to last long. The 2004 with the small 4.6 V8 and a 331 rearend wasnt suited for a bumper pull trailer and two horses. 
My current setup is a 5.4 high output with 4.10 gears and max tow package. I pull a 3500 lb gooseneck two horse all over and it runs great.
SO we really need the engine, Open the hood it is probably written on top of it. and the axel code of the sticker inside the drivers door jam.


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

My truck is a V6.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

First off, that engine, I feel would be too small. You may be able to use it but it would have to work much harder and wear out sooner. 

It's not just about if you have enough power to pull it. The more important thing is that you have enough braking power to stop. 

The only trailers that you could possibly pull with that truck would be a Brenderup or maybe a small Featherlight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

I just want something that can haul my horse. Nothing to big.  I am also going to be traveling light distances also, such as like 20-30 mile distances.

But I agree, that was what I was worried about. Would my truck be able to stop the trailer. :-| I don't want it to ruin my engine, I don't have money to go out and buy another truck! :lol:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You'll likely cook your transmission prior to ruining your engine and you could end up doing that on your very first trip. Like suggested, take a look at your codes but being a V6 I'm willing to bet it's not set up to tow. IE wrong gear ratios, no transmission cooler, light springs (for a smoother ride), small brakes, if it has a hitch installed there is a good chance it is not rated for pulling a horse trailer.

There is a lot to consider when picking a tow rig and some of what I've listed above is why to stay away from half ton pickups/suv's. Most are built for transporting people and light load, not for hooking onto heavy trailers and taking off with them.

If you care to drop a lot of money into a light rig to tow larger loads it can be done. Big draw back to doing this, by the time you're done you could of gone out and bought a used 3/4ton for the same money.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

According to Ford, that truck is rated at 4700 lbs. but probably would need to add a oil cooler. 
IF you get a lightweight aluminum trailer, and only hauled one horse you should be fine. But you will be right at the max of what it was designed for and thats gonna put alot of accelerated wear and tear on things. It is already 12 years old, so I would expect problems over heating and tranny issues to show up pretty quickly. But if that is all I had and I wasnt going very far very often I wouldnt feel unsafe towing with it. Its just not gonna have alot of get up and go.
You will need to instal a break controller and the proper plug.
The brakes in the trailer stop the trailer not the weight of the tow vehicle. It is illegal in most places and dumb in all places to haul a horse trailer with no brakes.
I did alot of towing with my 2000 V-6 pulling a 3000lb bass boat. It worked ok but wasnt real quick. I imagine a horse trailer has more wind drag.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I think most farmers Coop's have horse trailers for rent. Maybe rent one and see how it pulls with your rig...


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a 1996 f-150, 302 5.0l v8. It pulls my two horse trailer which weighs 2500lbs, and 1000lbs horses no problem. All over. I have competitions 200 miles away. However, it is 4x4. But my sis has the same truck not 4x4 and pulls it just fine as well. So as long as you got a smaller 2 horse, you should be fine. We have even used our step dads f150 that is a 4.2 v6 and it does just fine as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

